# Seafoam/oil mixture



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2009)

I changed the oil pan on my Jetta 2 days ago, their was no gasket so I used copper silicone, aka gasket maker. Now I'm scared to put Seafoam in the car. Will the Seafoam eat the silicone gasket away?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam/oil mixture ([email protected])*

How r u planning to use the seafoam? Are you doing a piston soak? Are you adding it to the crankcase? Why not use auto-rx? It is safer and probably more effective.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Seafoam/oil mixture (saaber2)*

piston soak? u mean pulling the plugs and putting in there? hmm... never thought of that.. nice... btw, how do u get it back out? i dont think it's crank up with that much liquid.
also, u should be fine... if it leaks, just get a gasket.
id say seafoam the hell out of it, inside and out, drop the pan again, clean it out, and put in a real gasket and sleep better at night.


----------

